# Travel Advertising > Shopping >  Some Tips For Keeping The Hair Shiny In Summer

## Jerry Hoops

pasfsagadsgagdfa

----------


## asAS

And it's really very interesting

----------


## charlottejames

Here are some tips for keeping shiny hair in summer: 1) For shiny hair, always remember to use a good conditioner and a good leave-in for adding natural oils. If you dont have money for a good conditioner and leave-in, then you can always use coconut oil. The best way to use the coconut oil for your hair is to mix it with either honey or olive oil, and apply the mixture to your hair. 2) For shiny hair, you can even apply coconut oil at night and wash it off the next morning. 3) To add more shine to your hair, you can always use oils like jojoba oil, amla oil, argan oil etc. 4) For shiny hair in summer, you can always use a cold cream instead of a regular cream or moisturizer.

----------

